# Food plot help



## pyclub1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all, I am new to the food plot planting. I have about 4 acres of fields that I will be planting in the spring. I know what I will be planting as far as main food source goes, what I am curious about is the clover type of food. I heard through a buddy that full draw is the best of the best. I am curious as to what your thoughts are. I am very interested in hearing what has worked for you guys and gals. I am in WI and where my land is it is kind of sandy soil. I have no problem liming and will be getting a PH test done early spring. I wont be planting a ton of clover but probably a acre total over a large area. Thanks for your input....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it is an sunny spot or not?

I have been using Secret Spot by Whitetail Institutes and love it. But my food plots are in a woody shady area's. Only getting about 5 hours of broken light a day.

What I would do is call the manufacture of what ever product you are thinking about and just talk with them. That is the main reason why I chose whitetail institute product.... Very helpful in the step by step process of putting in food plots. They will answer any and all questions. Are easy to get a hold of. Plus the ones I talked with just like to talk deer and deer hunting. Just like BSing at the local sports shop.

Good luck.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I've had goog luck with Frigid Forage products...made in northern climates for northern climates


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

Whitetail Institute imperial whitetail clover

I've tried them all......for whatever reason they just like it better.
It is spendy so you want to do it right....but it does work well


----------

